# what is the best base coat for a green paint



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

this is gonna be my second time painting a car, the first time it turned out alright and what i mean by alright is it was a 5 feet paint job, looked good from five feet away. Now this time im going to try to make it look even better and i want to paint my car green, not candy but a nice green that is almost money green and hopefully it will turn heads. What is the best base coat i should lay down to really bring the green out?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

gold or silver metallic


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well if it's not a candy, then a good uniform sealer primer is the best ground coat..............are you going with a metalic green? or maybe a pearl green?


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

black is the best ground coat for green, however to avoid blotchiness, you should get full coverage, so it doesnt really matter the color, just uniform. If its not candy, youre NOT supposed to see through it, not even in direct sunlight.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

The color green im going to be using is emerald green. So what base would go with that or should i just stick with using a black base?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

I concure with the black sealer.

I also concure that you should be able to use ANY color sealer, and it won't make a difference in the final outcome. So long as you have full coverage of your paint.

I would suggest using black. I have used a "money green" emerald green type of color, and used a black sealer. The green covers great over the black sealer, saving you from having to do lots of coats, saving some paint for another project, and saving you from fucking up in the fourth or fifth coat (not saying you suck at painting tho... haha)


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

am i the only one who thinks money green is an ugly color???????


money green almost looks like pea green


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Jun 15 2005, 04:48 PM
> *The color green im going to be using is emerald green. So what base would go with that or should i just stick with using a black base?
> [snapback]3278031[/snapback]​*



Is it an OMNI color ???? If it is ,,,, The base coat is thin & dont really covers well .... I sprayed an emerald green Omni base over grey sealer a few years ago with green flake & the base didnt cover good at all ...... i kinda hit it good with all the flake added but, it still looked like shit in my mind...

I suggest buying a DBU/DBC basecoat if you do .. They just cover so much better



If anything at all -- Use a green tinted primer sealer .... 

If your using regular grey sealers or whatever : I am pushin for - The darker the better but, not too dark because your final outcome will be darker than what your looking at on a paintchip ........ Most the paint chips are over a lighter grey anyways i would say ............ WHo knows


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by isprayum_@Jun 15 2005, 04:43 AM
> *black is the best ground coat for green, however to avoid blotchiness, you should get full coverage, so it doesnt really matter the color, just uniform.  If its not candy, youre NOT supposed to see through it, not even in direct sunlight.
> [snapback]3275400[/snapback]​*




Some metallic bases are mixed so that you can use different color bases underneath..... Some paints just dont have enuff pigments in them for fullcoverage.......



_____________________________________


BigBaller,

Blotchyness is in the spray technique , Correct pattern & output from your spraygun & good air pressure with a good air filter...... If your gun spits out a few times because of water in the lines -- That can cause for a shitty effect... Otherwise spray technique -- I do a criss cross technique after the traditional horizontal application..... Some say not to but, I do it all the time .....


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

> Some paints just dont have enuff pigments in them for fullcoverage.......
> 
> 
> > Dude, thats just bullshit. even silvers, with no pigment at all, can achieve full coverage. all 2 stage basecoats are meant to cover completely. the only exception being HOK KBC colors. some colors may need 6-8 coats to get the coverage, but thats how it goes. if you "cant" get coverage, you need more fucking patience. I paint high end collision repair every day, and Ive been through about 5000 different factory colors. some definetly dont cover easily, but they all cover with enough paint. metallic reds,greens and some silvers are the worst.
> ...


----------

